# 68 gto convert trans



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

I see both a std shift and the his-hers shifter were available in the 68 gto automatics. Was the his-hers an option? We’re both married to the same transmission? Were those transmissions just 3 speeds?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

ALL floor shift 67-68 GTO's had dual gate shifters from the factory
std shift more than likely means all manual transmissions

Scott


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

I thought there were two models of floor shifters in the 68 gto. The std P-R-N-D, as well as the his-hers P-R-N-D and right hand gate to make the trans shiftable.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

you may be thinking LeMans .... 
yes the super turbine 300 2 speed shifter was different P-R-N-D-L .... all 68 GTO auto cars were th400 and HURST dualgate shifters .. lens reads P-R-N-D-S-L ,,,,cover has 3-2-1 below nuetral between
the his n hers slots

Scott


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Thanks for the info. I thought I had seen 68 gto’s floor shifted automatics that were not his-hers. Bear with me as I educate myself on my car.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> ALL 67-68 GTO's had dual gate shifters from the factory
> std shift more than likely means all manual transmissions
> 
> Scott


Not quite. The floor-shifted TH400 67-68 GTO's all had dual gate shifters, but there were many built with column shifters when the bench seat was ordered.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I thought we were chattin about console cars


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Correct, bucket seat console cars,


----------

